# Pictures from the weekend shows



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

These pictures were taken by either Jeff, Beth or Carly I can not take any credit for them.

First is Angie
[attachment=7:1pyidkj6]Show weekend 002.jpg[/attachment:1pyidkj6]
[attachment=6:1pyidkj6]Show weekend 004.jpg[/attachment:1pyidkj6]
[attachment=5:1pyidkj6]Show weekend 005.jpg[/attachment:1pyidkj6]
[attachment=4:1pyidkj6]Show weekend 006.jpg[/attachment:1pyidkj6]
[attachment=3:1pyidkj6]Show weekend 009.jpg[/attachment:1pyidkj6]
in the line up for grand champion -- the oldest doe won (not pictured)
[attachment=2:1pyidkj6]Show weekend 025.jpg[/attachment:1pyidkj6]

her "pretty" pictures
[attachment=1:1pyidkj6]Show weekend 053.jpg[/attachment:1pyidkj6]
[attachment=0:1pyidkj6]Show weekend 055.jpg[/attachment:1pyidkj6]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: From the weekend shows*

Some of these pictures are from when she didnt make the top half of her class so sometimes I may just be standing off to the side like the judge told us to.

[attachment=10:3vrlehdu]Show weekend 040.jpg[/attachment:3vrlehdu]
[attachment=9:3vrlehdu]Show weekend 041.jpg[/attachment:3vrlehdu]
[attachment=8:3vrlehdu]Show weekend 042.jpg[/attachment:3vrlehdu]
[attachment=7:3vrlehdu]Show weekend 043.jpg[/attachment:3vrlehdu]
[attachment=6:3vrlehdu]Show weekend 046.jpg[/attachment:3vrlehdu]
[attachment=5:3vrlehdu]Show weekend 047.jpg[/attachment:3vrlehdu]

her "pretty" pictures
[attachment=1:3vrlehdu]Show weekend 060.jpg[/attachment:3vrlehdu]
[attachment=0:3vrlehdu]Show weekend 062.jpg[/attachment:3vrlehdu]

the goats 
[attachment=4:3vrlehdu]Show weekend 049.jpg[/attachment:3vrlehdu]
[attachment=3:3vrlehdu]Show weekend 050.jpg[/attachment:3vrlehdu]
[attachment=2:3vrlehdu]Show weekend 051.jpg[/attachment:3vrlehdu]


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: From the weekend shows*

Yep, Purdy pictures. :wahoo: :wahoo:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Jeff, Beth or Carly took very nice pictures. Still love seeing pics from other people's shows. :thumb: on the pretty pics!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Great pictures. You have very beautiful goats.

I love the idea of being able to just pu them in a dog grat thing, I sure wish I could do that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice........I do love ....your pretty goats..


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so pretty Stacey!! Thanks for sharing the pics, I love seeing other peoples show pictures too.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pics Stacey, Jitterbug and Angie look awesome


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They look great! So very pretty.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They look so good! Congrats on your placings with such pretty girls!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Very pretty pictures and goat! Congrats again! :greengrin:


----------

